Ask HN: What's your most frequently used mental model? - krrishd
======
chollida1
In investing there are a few models I apply when skimming a company, none is
sufficient to red flag a company but each is a signal that means that area
needs to be dug into and understood at a deep level

\- skin in the game, do the employee's including C level execs hold less than
x% of the company 1 year after it goes public or did they sell out as soon as
possible?

\- no oversight by boardroom, are the boardroom members on more than 1 other
companies board?

\- literally having to pay through the nose to get people to come into work,
ie the twitter rule, Does your EBITA look materially different when you remove
stock based compensation

------
psyc
I sometimes imagine there's a 4D spacetime, containing tangible objects and
events, external to me. And I'm an agent moving about in that external world,
making free choices.

------
itamarst
Probably the physics model my brain uses to help me pick things up, walk
around, and so on.

------
GoldenMonkey
stoicism - happiness should not depend on circumstances, whether good or bad.

